
Reddit is already one of the most heavily censored websites on the internet - sridca
https://www.reddit.com/r/technology/comments/apu3oz/with_the_recent_chinese_company_tencent_in_the/
======
simonblack
I cut all my dealings with reddit about a month ago. It's amazing the amount
of time I have regained, apart from a complete change in how I use the Web.

How did that come about? I'll tell you. It's quite a strange tale.

One day, I happened to go to reddit's front page. It was accidental, I usually
only visited a tight selection of my subscribed subreddits, and had done for
about 10 years.

On that front page was a thumbnail of a piece of medical equipment being used.
Being from a medical background, I clicked on that picture and confirmed that
it was indeed an ancient piece of equipment, and still in use today. So I
commented 'I haven't seen one of those for 50 years!'. And that was that. No
big deal, hey?

Then, a little later, I received a message saying that I had been banned(!)
from some never-previously-heard-of subreddit for 'participating' in the 'the
donald' subreddit. HUH?? WHA??

So I looked back through my history and discovered that the medical equipment
photo had been a posting on 'the donald'. I had been banned from some other
third-party subreddit for merely commenting on a piece of medical equipment.

When I posted about this weird occurrence on the 'collapse' subreddit, my post
was censored. It was disappeared without trace in less than an hour.

So that's why I now have more free time than I have had for years, and why I
have expunged all trace of reddit from my bookmark list.

------
maceurt
The biggest thing for me was when reddit started quarantining subreddits. No
matter how distasteful the red pill aubreddit is, what rules did it break
exactly? Also, why is the subreddit holdmyfries allowed when the subreddit
fatpeoplehate was banned?

